# Dr rear window wont go up



## 64highboy (Jul 6, 2016)

Rear window went down and now it wont go up. You can hear it still wants to go down but no sound when it wants to come up.
Motor is ok plugged it into another door and it works fine
Window regulator isnt seized 
Swapped switch from passenger side and it still wouldnt roll up so the rear switch isnt the problem
The motor only has two wires going to it ive got power on one side in the down position and power on the other in up position, but this is with the test light grounded to the door.
Being that this is a two wire motor that uses reverse polarity switches im thinking its a problem with the drivers door switch panel, i did take it apart and all looked good.
The owner said the window used to only roll down with the dr front switch panel and up with the dr rear switch.
Any opinions on this problem appreciated.
This is a 2007 altima


----------

